# Donnatal Extentabs



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Went to Gastro today and he gave me samples of Donnatal Extentabs. Has anyone here ever tried them?Any luck?I had tried Librax and not sure it really worked for me.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

This is an old post but I just recently joined. I'm taking 2-3 Donnatals a day (not the extended tabs). I've been taking them for 3 weeks and they are making a big difference. I still have some pain but not as bad. I had researched the extentabs - they have the same medicine as 3 Donnatals and I believe they recommended 1 extentab every 12 hours. The main reason I haven't gone to the extentabs - they do NOT have a generic. The generic Donnatabs are $4 for a month's supply and the name-brand extentabs are closer to $60. I can put up with popping more pills per day at that cost.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Actually, you are wrong.. They do have a generic... Alkabel SR is one.There is one other.I know, because I was given a prescription for the donnatal extentabs and was given the generic of this medicine.I have them in hand.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I took the product donnatol years ago and it did help me w/spasms/pain. IMO the problem was that after a while it didnt work as well. Not sure about the extentab formula though.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Interesting about Alkabel SR. Medco (Merck) doesn't even list it but I also don't find a manufacturer's site either. But there are several health plans that list it as the generic.


----------

